# Questions about Drying Cars and Waxes



## Carboy7 (Sep 27, 2010)

Munich77 said:


> I have only used their Heavy Duty version and really love it. It is the one touted has having the ability to dissolve some iron contaminants. The way I use it is modified from their instructions. As instructed I let it dwell for a couple of minutes and then I agitate. I agitate each wheel and once I have done all four I rinse them of. Works like a charm.
> 
> I have also found that Armor-All Wheel Protectant protect a bit against break dust but it can leave a whiteish residue in some spots as it dries.


You could always apply wheel wax instead of the Armor-All


----------

